# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  magos en tarragona

## zhoraida

Pues na... que me voy a trabajar a port avent y bueno a ver si hay un grupillo de magos cerca de alli. 
Esas tardes y noches reunidos en un bar haciendo juegos, discutiendo y escuchando sobre magia. Ademas de  decidir sobre el mundo, se echan de menos,.
UN saludo

----------


## letang

zhoraida, un amigo mío se ha ido hace nada a trabajar a Port Aventura también. Bueno, fue a hacer los castings pero le dijeron que entraba seguro.

Se llama Álvaro, tiene acento medio andaluz, medio canario, medio de Castilla, jajaja.

Si lo llegas a conocer salúdalo de mi parte  :Wink1:

----------


## zhoraida

A Fiarse de los de: estaras segurooo
Quizas hizo el mismo casting que yo y si ha sido hace nada sera para los pasajes del terror. Si le han cogido estaremos juntos... asi que buscare a alguien que hable raro
UN saludo

----------


## Némesis

¿Es indiscreción preguntar en qué zona o cargo estarás? Yo dentro de dos sábados me pasaré por allí.

----------


## letang

zhoraida, creo que le cogen para muchas cosas diferentes, vamos, como actor multifacético.
Le han pedido acento francés, chino y americano.
Por lo visto uno de los personajes era un zapatero chino que le cuenta un cuento a los niños. Pero eso, que por lo que tengo entendido sería hacer varios pases de diferentes personajes.

También me dijo que en la temporada de Halloween (que ahora no caigo en qué fechas cae) pues serían papeles más largos porque requieren más maquillajes y algunas condiciones que son perennes, por ejemplo si te rapan para hacer de jorobado, pues tienes que mantener ese papel porque ya estás rapado  :Wink1: 

Bueno, si conoces a algún Álvaro pregúntale si viene de Fuerteventura, será él  :Wink1:

----------


## zhoraida

Empezare el dia 27... en principio en los pasajes pero no se donde....
A ver si me reconoces si vas cuando este
Un saludo

----------


## Jeff

Hola, en Tarragona, Reus, Salou, Cambrils y la Pineda, entre otros hay varios magos. Todavia de noche, conseguiras ver actuaciones en los hoteles (en tus dias libres). 

Los Jueves a partir de las 21:00 en el bar "el que faltaba" de la Pineda, nos reunimos los de ASO-Magia (Pedro Aragonés, Morrison el magnifico, Titus entre otros). Hay un par de magos de ASO-Magia que trabajan en el parque, pero tengo muy mala memoria para los nombres. De todos modos, en nuestras reuniones suelen ir ellos al igual que Maverick(Morrison), asi que estaras muy bien orientada por ellos, sobre nuestros horarios y demas.

Entre Salou, Cambrils, La Pineda y Reus, en los hoteles, suelen actuar varios magos, ahora menos que en Agosto. Entre ellos estan Magic Trébol, George & Margareth, elyzabeth show, Gonzalo Rodriguez, Mago Gérard, Magic FLush, Magic Norman, magic Titus, yo y muchos otros.

Tambien esta M4GIci4N, que suele actuar por aqui y el al igual que Magic Flush, viven en Reus y en un teatro (?) suelen reunirse los Viernes creo, pero eso te lo confirmaran los demas compañeros de ASO-Magia.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.

Nos vemos en el espejo.

----------


## zhoraida

Bien bien, gracias jeff informacion detallada.
No saba si Morrison seguia en el parque y nada pues ya ubicada alli y perdiendome podre encontrarme. Muchas gracias
UN saludillo

----------


## BusyMan

No debe ser nada bueno para la salud pertenecer a la misma asociación que Pedro y Morrison  :Wink1: 

En el caso de Morrison es tanto por la salud hepática como por la salud mental... eso sí, reirte seguro que te ríes un rato.

Suerte en tu nuevo destino  :Wink1:

----------


## zhoraida

gracias busy!!!
Yo no me puedo quejar de salud tampoco... la mental cada vez va peor 
UN saludo

----------


## rcastells

Hola zhoraida,

Como comentaba Jeff ... M4gici4n (Salva), Fluss (Rafa), un servidor y muchos mas aficionados nos reunimos los jueves (a partir de las 22 horas mas o menos) en el Teatro Bravium de Reus (c/ de la preso, 13), una calle mas abajo del ayuntamiento.

Somos la sede en Reus de l'AMIC (Associacion de Magos y Ilusionistas de Catalunya), asi que si te quieres pasar un dia, tu misma ! Seras recibida con los brazos abiertos. Igual que en ASO-Magia !

Por cierto, yo tambien trabajo en el parque, asi que si quieres saber mas puedes llamar al departamento de informatica y preguntas por mi (Ramon) ...

Un saludo y suerte en Port Aventura !  :Wink1: 

R

----------


## zhoraida

Gracias rcastells
Pues na si se me estropea el ordenador tambienn puedo preguntar por ti :Confused: 
UN saludo

----------


## rcastells

Vaaaaaaaaale, llamame cuando se te estropee el ordenador tambien, que me tengo que ganar el sueldo !
Y por lo de la magia, tambien ! ;D

Suerte con los sustos en Halloween !

R

----------


## Magic-Pippo

Como bien an dicho los jueves de cada semana en el bar el que faltaba se se reunen los socios de Asomagia/de Vilaseca/ dicho bar esta en la Pineda,buen ambiente,ymu buenos magos,Por cierto Saludos a mis colegas de Asomagia desde la distancia, Fran :D

----------


## didipaiolle

hola,

soy frances y mago, vivo en reus durante 2 meses ( julio y agosto) no hablo muy bien espanol pero deseo verdaderamente encontrar otros magos en Reus !!!
es possible ??

ayudame, gracias

hasta luego

----------


## mralonso

ei gente, podrias benir a la de granollers n ?

podriamos montar una gorda
xd

----------


## didipaiolle

disculpe pero no entiendo: granollers y gorda que significan
puedes escribir con palabras facil por favor

muchas gracias 

davy

----------


## Jeff

Hola, Las reuniones en el que faltaba de Aso-Magia, son ahora los mIercoles a partir de las 20:30. Davy, si lo deseas eres bienvenido, je sui égalemnet un magicien Français, resident ici, tu nous retrouveras au bar de la Pineda qui s'apelle "el que faltaba".

Tous les Mercredi a partir de 20:30
Au bar "el que faltaba" rue Montserrat Caballé, 3 la Pineda (province de Tarragona).

Salut

----------


## didipaiolle

muchas gracias!
voy a trabajar a port aventura durante el verano y empezo miercoles pues no podria venir este semana pero espero la proxima !
si hay magos en la cuidad de Reus estoy muy interessado!

davy

----------


## Jeff

El presidente de Aso-Magia es Morrison, el cual es el mago official del parque, ya te lo encontraras. Saludos

----------


## didipaiolle

muchas gracias estoy impaciente de le encontrais!!

----------


## elmanu

Yo tengo 14 años y soy de Salou y no se de nadie aficionado a la magia 
=(

----------


## marbcosvan

Buenas tardes, estaría interesado en encontrar a alguien, que de clases de magia en Tarragona o cercanías, he encontrado alguien que se ofrecía pero me cuesta 50 € semanales 2 horas y no me lo puedo permitir, deseo aprender  y perfeccionar mi magia, en concreto magia de cerca (especialidad en numismagia) y cartomagia. Si sabéis de alguien que me pueda dar clases 1 vez a la semana se lo agradecería.

Mi correo electrónico es: mrb@gruphelco.es 

Gracias!

----------

